# Eating Right, On a Budget



## DirtyDog (9 Sep 2007)

I'm looking for meal and food suggestions for someone that's living in barracks with the restrictions that entails.  It's no so much about doing it on a budget, but if I'm spending over $400 a month, I might as well go back on ration strength.  The trouble with ration strength is the limited hours and paying for meals that you aren't here for (I go home a lot on weekends, etc.).  Also, although I stick to more or less healthy foods in the mess, the buffet all-you-can-eat style usually mean I over do it with the idea of 'getting my money's worth".


The limitations of the barracks is that fridge and freezer space is quite limited, the only appliances at my disposal are a microwave and a (prohibited) George Foreman type grill, and meal preparation space is a little bit cramped.

since moving in, I've been pretty much living on sandwhichs, grill cheese, and hamburgers for lunch and dinner.  For breakfast it' usually a banana, yogurt and natural choice (er, yeah) granola bar.

I'm also a big snacker and usually try to eat something healthy, but it doesn't always work.

Anyway, every time I head to the groccery store I go blank and get the usual crap.  I'm not much of a cook or very knowledgable able food in general and was hoping for long lists of easy suggestions to follow.


----------



## geo (9 Sep 2007)

Hmmm - a toughie.  You want to live in quarters but don't want to take the rations bit.... 
From my perspective, you're gonna have to make some decisions.  Living off Peanut Butter & Jam sandwiches & Kraft dinners isn't gonna be interesting very long.
How about if you just pay as you play sort of thing.
No ration card - just pull out your cash each time?


----------



## Roy Harding (9 Sep 2007)

Wasn't there some kind of initiative in the works where you'd be given a ration card to be swiped, and the amount you ACTUALLY spend would be deducted from your pay?  This was supposed to get rid of the complaints regarding paying for rations when you are away (or go downtown for dinner).

Or am I smoking rope?


Roy


----------



## TN2IC (9 Sep 2007)

WAL-Mart...



Ocean's Tuna Meal packs. $1.97 per one.

Goes with a napkin and spoon if your on the go.

Spanish one is good. Has tuna, kidney beans, corn and red peppers. 

Thai is salmon instead of tuna, just to inform you. Tastes a tad different.

Also they are all high in protein. +1

Regards,
TN2IC


----------



## navymich (9 Sep 2007)

That's too bad about your limited facilities there.  In the shacks here in North Bay, they have a stove available for them on top of fridge, freezer and microwave, in a general use kitchen/lounge area.

I will ask around at work tonight and get some ideas from the guys that live-in.


----------



## Strike (9 Sep 2007)

When I was living in shacks in Moose Jaw (way back when) there was the "eat as you go" option.

As for cutting down on costs from shopping -- MAKE A LIST!  I've cut down on my grocery costs from buying only what I need.

Get yourself a crockpot.  You can get programable ones now that have automatic shutoff.  Make enough food for a couple of days and cook it overnight, so all you have to do is nuke it when you get home.

Also, go to Wal Mart and pick up a hot pot -- it's like a kettle but can be used like a pot.  Focus on frozen veggies (they're healthier) and you can boil them in the pot.  The frozen berries and other fruits are good too, especially if mixed with yogurt.

Hope this helps.


----------



## TN2IC (9 Sep 2007)

Strike is right. I was a rice person when I was living in the shacks in Gagetown. Brown rice... yum yum. Throw on some salsa on top with a touch of pepper and your good to go.  ;D


----------



## Blunt Object (9 Sep 2007)

If you have a coffee maker you can use that to easily warm up water for coffee and oatmeal. And since you have the fridge you should stock up on cold cuts (this way you can add things like ham to your grilled cheese). If you're allowed you should get a hot place as well so you can cook a meal once in a while.


----------



## Strike (9 Sep 2007)

Blunt Object said:
			
		

> If you have a coffee maker you can use that to easily warm up water for coffee and oatmeal. And since you have the fridge you should stock up on cold cuts (this way you can add things like ham to your grilled cheese). If you're allowed you should get a hot place as well so you can cook a meal once in a while.



Most places won't allow hot plates, since they are an open element and don't have an automatic shut-off.  That's why microwaves and certain coffee makers are allowed.  Electric kettles where the element isn't directly exposed to the water (like a hot pot) are great for veggies and noodles.

If you're trying to eat healthy, try to avoid the pre-packaged stuff.  It has more salt in it than mess food!


----------



## 1feral1 (9 Sep 2007)

Rats while living in? Hummm, does not the CF have a PAYG (pay as you go) system, so mbrs living in, can either pay a one off monthy fee for food, or for each meal individually. All by 'swiping' your ID card while entering, so you don't cough it up with cash. Quiet convenient. They have that system here, and it works well. So if you skip or miss a meal, you dont get burned for it. You only pay for what meals you get, and they are about $4 or so each. 

I lived in for 3 months, and I hated it. Glad I am out of that 1 Div SGTs' Mess.

With MW ovens and small fridges, thats just snacking stuff, but mate you must eat right. On our Thu morning barracks checks, when its my turn to inspect, we are even instructed to check expirey dates on food, in the cupboards or fridges.  Its no big deal, the lads are pretty good. They also have BBQs on their decks too, and many survive off steak, snags, rissoles, and all the trimmings. So it can be done. I don't know the CF policy on BBQs, but here its a year round thing.


Cheers,

Wes


----------



## Strike (9 Sep 2007)

Wes, it doesn't matter where you live in Canada.  The hard core BBQers will find a way to do it year round.

The problem is in having to chain everything up because there's SOME numpty who will try and steal the grill. :rage:


----------



## 1feral1 (9 Sep 2007)

That sucks. Theft does not seem to be a problem here, at least for BBQs on base, ha!

Now being a single bloke, and here on the island I fork out anywhere from $60-$110 per week on food, thats for me and two Siamese cats.

Steak, chicken breast, snags, potatoes, veggies, bread, milk, eggs, bacon, juices (orange and mango gets me going)  and some basic fruit, plus some 'treats' and snacks 'as required'. Cant forget the top off of sundries here and there, but the pepper I am using is 7 yrs old, ha!. Of course beer and whisky is not included, not that there is that much anyways.

Cheers,

Wes


----------



## Roy Harding (9 Sep 2007)

The crockpot idea is great.  We used to (and probably will again come winter) get a crockpot meal all prepared the night before, throw it in the fridge overnight, then turn on the crockpot before leaving for the day.  We also added a programmable bread maker to the mix - you just threw in the ingredients, told it when you wanted it ready, and pushed "start".  You could also use an "outlet timer" to turn the crockpot on and off as required.  Make LOTS - leftovers are a GOOD thing.

Coming home to a home cooked meal and fresh bread was wonderful - and easy to do.  It was a great way to get a good and nutritious meal into three growing boys while still running around between karate, scouts, sea cadets, air cadets, school band, etcetera, etcetera.

Don't recall who above said it - but MAKING A LIST is an excellent idea - plan ahead, make the list, and STICK to it.  Don't shop when you're hungry - no good can come of that.    


Roy


----------



## DirtyDog (9 Sep 2007)

I can't reply to a lot of the helpful suggestions right now, but I will mention that yes, the mess does have a pay as you go option which I do utilise to some degree.  Although not as good as having a rat card where you can take whatever you want and go up mutiple times, with the pay as you go you pay for each item.  while the prices definitely beat going out on the economy for the quality, it would cost a fair bit to eat every meal there (around $15 a day I'd say) and you still end up eating later in the evening because of the fixed meal times.


----------



## kratz (9 Sep 2007)

The fixed meal times are the new challenge of a mess meeting the demands of members working 24/7 on base. If Food Services wants us to pay for service, they will need to meet the needs of the consumer. The days of "between this hour and this hour" ended awhile ago, some places have not caught up to this.


----------



## Strike (9 Sep 2007)

Doesn't the mess in Trenton have extended hours because of this exact reason?  24/7 ops


----------



## TCBF (9 Sep 2007)

Hot tip: Do NOT go grocery shopping on an empty stomach!


----------



## Old Sweat (9 Sep 2007)

Blinding Flash of the Obvious Number One: Bone up on nutrition. Ask your friendly medic how to get in touch with a nutrionist, or go on line, but in this case be critical on claims of panaceas and weird advice. 

Blinding Flash of the Obvious Number Two: Learn to read product labels and plan your menus accordingly. Caveat: After you have been good for a while, reward yourself with a cheat meal if you crave it. Restrict these, however, so that you earn it and perhaps the craving will go away.

Blinding Flash of the Obvious Three: Once you are up to speed with BFOTV 1 and 2, check the grocery fliers and plan your shopping.


----------



## tomahawk6 (9 Sep 2007)

My opinion is if you live in the barracks then eat in the dining facility. Buying food for one person is not cost effective, unless you just eat microwave dinners. Single and in the barracks eat in the dining facility.


----------



## Strike (9 Sep 2007)

tomahawk6 said:
			
		

> My opinion is if you live in the barracks then eat in the dining facility. Buying food for one person is not cost effective, unless you just eat microwave dinners. Single and in the barracks eat in the dining facility.



I'd have to disagree.  On food only, I spend about $75/week.  That's well under what some people have to pay monthly eating in the mess.  Keep in  mind, I do my best to keep from buying junk and try to shop along the walls, unless I absolutely need something in the middle like coffee, spices, etc.

I plan my meals a week at a time, always cook a lunch that will hold me over for about 4 days during the week, and cook enough dinner for 2 so every second night there's minimal prep.

Best part?  I've lost weight since I started doing this.


----------



## proudnurse (9 Sep 2007)

Roy Harding said:
			
		

> The crockpot idea is great.  We used to (and probably will again come winter) get a crockpot meal all prepared the night before, throw it in the fridge overnight, then turn on the crockpot before leaving for the day



+1 Roy! 

With my schedule also, this is something I have done several times. I have found it to be a godsend quite often, with being on the go. Plus you'll have leftovers that you can store in tupperware containers, and stick in the freezer for a few extra meals. 

DD, I do have several crockpot recipe's and when I get a little time.. I'll go through them and pick my fave's and add to the recipe thread on the forum out here. Hope that will help. 

~Rebecca


----------



## geo (9 Sep 2007)

will always be an issue of - Barracks.  Facilities are, at the very best, spartan
Little or no refrigerator space and, excluding the old microwave, not much else.
Then it will also be an issue of the barrack warden complaining about the food smells, etc...


----------



## tomahawk6 (9 Sep 2007)

When I was an E4 in 1974 $75 is all I got for seperate rations in a month.When I retired it was up to around $180. ;D


----------



## Strike (10 Sep 2007)

> Then it will also be an issue of the barrack warden complaining about the food smells, etc...



As opposed to the stinky hockey gear, boots, shoes, etc and people showering on cologne.  I'm sure, provided you're not always cooking fish, the only complaints you will hear will be, "Man!  Stop cooking!  You're making me hungry -- and I just ate!"

If the barrack warden does fuss about the food smell, then bring up the sweaty gear and cologne argument.  After all, we're supposed to be promoting a scent-free living/working area.   :


----------



## Nfld Sapper (10 Sep 2007)

geo said:
			
		

> will always be an issue of - Barracks.  Facilities are, at the very best, spartan
> Little or no refrigerator space and, excluding the old microwave, not much else.
> Then it will also be an issue of the barrack warden complaining about the food smells, etc...



That depends I know that in Gagetown there are 2 shacks (D-23 and D-27) which provide you with the proper cooking environment but again the fridge space is at a prenium.


----------



## Strike (10 Sep 2007)

Get yourdelf a little beer fridge that you can throw in a corner (or use as a night stand!) and only buy what you need for a couple of days.


----------



## exgunnertdo (11 Sep 2007)

For my "brown bag" I buy President's Choice Blue Menu Instant "soup."  They're not all soup - hence the quotes, but you find them at the store (Loblaws, or whatever version of that chain is near you) with the instant soups.  The one I have in front of me today is Vegetarian Chili.  Comes in a cup, add hot water.  Doesn't really work in the microwave - boils over and makes a huge mess.  But if you nuke the water, then add it, that works.  Some of the others are Minestrone Soup, Couscous, Lentils, Spicy Black Bean, Thai noodles, and I'm probably forgetting some.  They're very yummy (I like the chili and the minestrone the best).  They are all high in fibre, low in fat, and most are pretty high in protein.  A bit of sodium, but not bad.

Sample - the Vegetarian Chili - 230 cal, 1.5 g fat, 11 g fibre, 14 g protein, 420 mg sodium

They're $1.79 each, which is pretty good, considering it's almost your whole meal.  They would work great in the shacks!

I also buy the Tuna things mentioned above, they're good too.


----------



## Bobby Rico (11 Sep 2007)

I spend 37 dollars a week on the following items-

3 Cans of brown beans (99 cents each, and you can't go wrong with beans)
3 cans of Chunky soup and/or Chili
1 bag frozen mixed vegetables
1 half-gallon Soy Milk (Cheaper if you buy regular milk, but I'm lactose so my options are limited)
2 640g Containers of lactose-free yogurt (prices vary- again cheaper for the  regular stuff)
1 box of cereal
1 Bread item (usually either a loaf of brown or buns)
1 Meat item (I usually go sausages one week, hamburger the next week, steak if I don't mind spending a few
extra dollars that week, etc)

A month, I may spend a little over a hundred dollars on groceries.  Of course, for me, I'm not fussy on variety.

Also, peanut butter goes a loooong way!  (no home, barracks or shack should be without it!)


----------



## Roy Harding (11 Sep 2007)

Bobby Rico said:
			
		

> I spend 37 dollars a week on the following items-
> 
> 3 Cans of brown beans (99 cents each, and you can't go wrong with beans)
> 3 cans of Chunk soup and/or Chili
> ...



Where's the Cheez Whiz?


----------



## Bobby Rico (11 Sep 2007)

Roy Harding said:
			
		

> Where's the Cheez Whiz?



Ah damn, I knew I forgot something!  ;D


----------



## ZBM2 (30 Sep 2007)

Get yourself a juicer. If $$ are tight get one at the Salvation Army, newer model the better. Cost less than 10 bucks. Go to the local (fresh) produce stand. Buy large bag carrots, tomato, onion, apple or other fruit in season, celery and garlic. Juice them to taste daily for max nutrition. Easy on the garlic if you have close friends. Best nutrition and value there is. 

For breakfast use a small portion of the fiber (waste) from the juicer with egg in an omlette. Season with salt and pepper you pocket from McDonalds.

Buy Quaker rolled oats in bulk. Boil in water and season with Tim Horton pocketed sugar, salt and cream.


----------



## DirtyDog (2 Oct 2007)

ZBM2 said:
			
		

> Get yourself a juicer. If $$ are tight get one at the Salvation Army, newer model the better. Cost less than 10 bucks. Go to the local (fresh) produce stand. Buy large bag carrots, tomato, onion, apple or other fruit in season, celery and garlic. Juice them to taste daily for max nutrition. Easy on the garlic if you have close friends. Best nutrition and value there is.
> 
> For breakfast use a small portion of the fiber (waste) from the juicer with egg in an omlette. Season with salt and pepper you pocket from McDonalds.
> 
> Buy Quaker rolled oats in bulk. Boil in water and season with Tim Horton pocketed sugar, salt and cream.


Sounds like good ideas, thanks.


----------



## SoF (3 Oct 2007)

TN2IC said:
			
		

> Ocean's Tuna Meal packs. $1.97 per one.



Am I the only one who finds tuna to be ridiculously expensive out here in BC; I just think canned fish should be affordable. I'm also living in the shacks and find I'm not getting my moneys worth. If I lived off base I'd still spend about 3 to 400 on groceries but I'd eat what I want and when I want. Another pain is having to plan all my weekend activities around the galleys scheduel so I don't miss a meal and have to eat out.


----------

